# Keep your nose to the grindstone.



## Bichita

Could anybody tell me the equivalent expression in Spanish for 'nose to the grindstone'?
I give you the context...

Somebody wrote me:

"Have a good day with your 'nose to the grindstone'!
> 
> See you soon
> 
> A."

I suppose it meant have a nice day working in your things but I am not sure... Thanks.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

"Nose to the grindstone" viene de la idea de pasar el día afilando varias herramientas. La idea es de matarse trabajando.


----------



## Bichita

Thanks for your answer.. and yes my collegue was rightwith his comment then...

 

B.


----------



## Andador

¡Buenas a todos!
Esta frase se usa mucho en inglés.  Un ejemplo sería:
Since I'm already behind, I'm really going to have to put my nose to the grindstone if I want to pass this class.
Como ya voy atrasada, tendré que poner "my nose to the grindstone" para poder aprobar la clase.
Alguien en otro foro dijo que es la idea de matarse trabajando o machacarse y sí, es parte del sentido pero también significa enfocarse, concentrarse, poner más esfuerzo que antes, hacer una cosa una prioridad.  
También decimos "to buckle down and get to work."

¿Hay una expresión, digo "dicho" en español?  Gracias en adelanto.


----------



## Dlyons

Not very politically correct these days but, ¿"trabajar como un negro"?


----------



## Andador

Yeesh, Dlyons, no "not very" about it.  I would say never.  I appreciate your willingness to help me but I would never use that.  Other ideas?


----------



## Dlyons

I'm afraid it's the only one I know.  And it wasn't me who made it a dicho.  Maybe someone else will have a better idea.


----------



## Andador

Good point Dlyons (you're cracking me up here).  I am glad you told me because I was unaware of this saying before.  Now, if I hear someone say it, I'll know what their bigot-ass is saying.  Gracias.


----------



## torcuatogemini

*V*oy a quemarme las pestañas para poder aprobar la clase.


----------



## Andador

¡Gracias otra vez, torcuatogemini!  ¿Se nota que hoy estoy en el tema de los dichos?  
Es que me encantan y creo que no conozco tantos como debo entonces intento aprender los que más uso yo.  A ver si se me ocurre otro.  Saludos.


----------



## jorgepab81

I think "trabajar como un negro" is not at all politically incorrect. It is not offensive. We're used to say as well "trabajar como un chino".

If you are studying, "hincar los codos" means more or less the same.


----------



## elirlandes

jorgepab81 said:


> I think "trabajar como un negro" is not at all politically incorrect. It is not offensive. We're used to say as well "trabajar como un chino".
> 
> If you are studying, "hincar los codos" means more or less the same.



Politically incorrect in English is not the same as in Spanish. "Trabajar como un negro" may translate into something that is unacceptable in English today (especially in the US) but it is perfectly acceptable speech in Spain, and would not be deemed racist.

Alternatives could be "trabajar como un loco" or "trabajar como un demonio"...


----------



## Mitza21

New question / Nueva pregunta​

"Keep your nose to the grindstone" How would you translate this saying?


----------



## SydLexia

Hi Mitza, and welcome to the forum!

"seguir en el tajo"  ??

syd


----------



## Mitza21

Hi Sydlexia, thank you for your welcoming and for your answer. It depends very much of the context. But I did translate it this way: "mantente en tu trabajo y en lo tuyo," because the textual translation didn't make sense in the writing.


----------



## sneakyotter

New question / Nueva pregunta​

I have to investigate an English idiom's equivalent in Spanish for a first year Spanish class.

Is there a Spanish idiom for the English "nose to the grindstone" ?

thanks


----------



## Iwonags

Ha pasado mucho tiempo, pero colaboro: he encontrado "hacer sudar tinta", o "no dejar ni respirar".


----------



## FRAGUA

Según mi diccionario (Larousse), se traduce por "trabajar con ahínco". Sin embargo, me gusta más "sudar la gota gorda", "matarse trabajando" o "quemarse las pestañas" (que se aplica más que nada a los estudios y que poviene de cuando se estudiaba de noche a la luz de una vela).


----------



## albertovidal

Por estos lares diríamos _"romperme el alma trabajando"_


----------



## lagena

De acuerdo con albertovidal. También decimos "romperse el traste" y más informal y sin querer ofender, "romperse el cu..."


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Concordando con Jorgepab81, he visto en un libro una frase similar: "romperse los codos".


----------



## Tyrell

Hi all, 

Maybe a bit late, but not for future references.

Yo en este sentido diría: "Voy a tener que ponerme las pilas si quiero aprobar". Bests!


----------



## bandini

Sé que he llegado tarde al palenque y no quiero desilusionar a nadien pero la pura neta es que los ambos modismos -trabajar como un negro-  y  -trabajar como un chino-  se usa mucho en Mexico. Es que con el ambiente actual que existe hoy día en EEUU los güeros se encogen de vergüenza al respeto pero al extranjero la gente anda bastante menos tímida.


----------



## dojibear

"Keep your nose to the grindstone" no significa materse trabajando. Sólo significa "trabajar de manera constante". Es en dicho antiguo.


----------



## MiguelAG1984

«currando a destajo»


----------



## splurge

Dejarse el lomo trabajando


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

dojibear said:


> "Keep your nose to the grindstone" no significa materse trabajando. Sólo significa "trabajar de manera constante". Es en dicho antiguo.



Teniendo en cuenta ello, tal vez sería algo como "trabajar duro y parejo".


----------



## splurge

El cantante Tyler Childers has a great song: "keep your nose on the grindstone"  Usa "on" en vez de "to"

Regards


----------



## Mr.Dent

_Batir el yunque --- _I found this on another website. Does it work as a translation for "keep your nose to the grindstone"? Is it commonly used in many countries?


----------



## DAlvarez

*Trabajar como una mula*|*hormiga|un esclavo|animal|condenado ... * mejor que _trabajar como un negro|chino_, que son ofensivos hoy en día.


----------



## bandini

"Esclavo" es ofensivo también.


----------



## dojibear

DAlvarez said:


> *Trabajar como una mula*


Es lo mismo? 

"Keep your nose to the grindstone" implica "siempre sigue trabajando" pero no implica "trabaje muy duro". El trabajo puede ser estudiar (un estudiante en la universidad) o algo así.


----------



## bandini

Yes, dojobear is right.  It looks like 13 years ago, this conversation jumped the track and never got back on again.  I hope we're put it to rest.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Trabajar/estudiar sin levantar cabeza.


----------



## DAlvarez

dojibear said:


> Es lo mismo?
> 
> "Keep your nose to the grindstone" implica "siempre sigue trabajando" pero no implica "trabaje muy duro". El trabajo puede ser estudiar (un estudiante en la universidad) o algo así.


*To keep your nose to the grindstone *is an informal idiom that essentially means these days, regardless of its origins, to work very hard without stopping to rest, and _trabajar como una mula _is a similar idiom in Spanish, but not in English, that precisely denotes that too.


----------

